# sizing grease trap



## plumjoe (Oct 21, 2009)

got a customer has a strip center. wanting to install grease trap. done commercial plumbing in the past, but now i mainly do service. never had to mess with grease traps. anyways they have 2 floor drains, 1 three comp. sink, 2 handwashing sinks, and a commercial dishwasher. any help would be great.


----------



## surfdog (Oct 20, 2011)

try your grease trap manufacturer


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

plumjoe said:


> got a customer has a strip center. wanting to install grease trap. done commercial plumbing in the past, but now i mainly do service. never had to mess with grease traps. anyways they have 2 floor drains, 1 three comp. sink, 2 handwashing sinks, and a commercial dishwasher. any help would be great.


The formulae are sonewhat complex but I have them written down and can still apply them. Give me a bit of time to get home from work and wipe the dust off of my old notes from tradeschool...


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

Check with AHJ. IL state code has minimum requirements, but most municipalities require something different.


----------



## 100 Watt (Aug 11, 2011)

Don't you need engineered stamped drawings? Let them size it and take the liability. Sewer dept usually dictates anyway, at least around here.


----------



## c-note (Aug 12, 2011)

gallons per minute if its a regular 3-com you probably around 20 gallons per minute
grease trap manufacturer sells a 20 gal per min that should be pretty small .they need a vent installed and come with a vent fitting.pretty easy but time consuming.


----------



## c-note (Aug 12, 2011)

thermaco big dipper is what i have installed


----------



## frugalrooter (Dec 10, 2010)

25 gpm 50 lbs solids id guess


----------



## Deery-Pardue (Nov 7, 2011)

You really should have the engineer do the sizing, or contact a manufacturer. Rockford Sanitary focuses on separators their # is 815-229-5077 see who their rep is in your territory.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

And you are?


----------



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

Deery-Pardue said:


> You really should have the engineer do the sizing, or contact a manufacturer. Rockford Sanitary focuses on separators their # is 815-229-5077 see who their rep is in your territory.


You being a new rep for J.R. Smith I would have thought you would have steered them to a rep for that brand?


----------

